# what class of microSD card for smartphone?



## Elvis Parsley (Feb 9, 2011)

need a new microSD card for my desire, does it really matter what class you get? i remember a while ago a couple of folks on here were were saying not to bother with anything less than a class 4 card, is that still the case? will i really notice any difference between a class 2 and something higher?

also, any known bargains would be appreciated.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 9, 2011)

As long as you don't get a middle class one, you'll be fine with Urban.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Feb 9, 2011)

ba-doom tish!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, at least you got AN answer.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2011)

If you#re a power user and intend to run loads of apps off the card, then get the fastest class you can get.


----------



## sumimasen (Feb 9, 2011)

What's all this class talk? Perhaps someone can enlighten us with a quick tutorial... all I know is that there are the three sizes of standard, mini and micro!


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Feb 10, 2011)

put simply, the higher the class, the faster data can be written to / read from the card


----------

